# java applets in the firefox browser



## Alain De Vos (May 12, 2020)

I installed:
openjdk11-11.0.6+10.1_1        Java Development Kit 11
openjdk14-14+36.1              Java Development Kit 14
openjdk8-8.242.07.1            Java Development Kit 8
But it seems I don't see java applets in the firefox browser.
Did I miss something ?


----------



## Criosphinx (May 12, 2020)

Java and Firefox Browser


----------



## zirias@ (May 12, 2020)

Criosphinx said:


> Java and Firefox Browser


Also, to adjust this angle a bit: Other browsers don't support Java applets either, Java applets are as dead as Flash nowadays (and have been for several years).


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 12, 2020)

If I understand it correctly it is not considered "secure"


----------



## zirias@ (May 12, 2020)

Plus it's just unnecessary. Java applets are "ugly", don't support any "modern" site layout (e.g. do not fit with responsive design) and there's nothing left that can't be done better with HTML5 and ECMAScript.


----------

